
A “mrrobot” user in Reddit from 8 years ago - galapago
https://www.reddit.com/user/mrrobot
======
MrBra
I'm not expert with Reddit, but what's interesting about this?

~~~
minimaxir
Mr. Robot is a popular TV show about hacking which coincidentally just won a
Golden Globe.

This Reddit account has no real relationship.

